# LL Bean Dog days of summer



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone in Maine is going to/performing in the events in Freeport this weekend (if it doesn't rain). I'm thinking about joining the walk and watching the events.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Probably not this weekend (although the 20% off anything in their doggy department sound REALLY tempting!) If the weather cooperates I just might have to make the drive ;-)

However will be going down for Dock Dogs on Friday the 26th - then to the first Maine Golden Retriever Club meeting on the 27th


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, the 20% is tempting.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I didn't know about LLBean... maybe I'll go, it is close to home. And the Maine Retriever meeting is literally around the corner from my home!! Yeah!!!


----------

